# «la bolsilla» o «la bolsa»? [la tasca]



## olives

Ciao,

Come si dovrebbe tradurre «la tasca» in Spagnolo per favore?
Normalmente si dice "el bolsillo", sì? ma mi domando se a volte si può tradurrlo così : «la bolsa» mentre «La bolsa» significa «il sacco».

Grazie in anticipo,
Arriverderci.


----------



## vikgigio

olives said:


> Ciao,
> 
> Come si dovrebbe tradurre «la tasca» in Spagnolo per favore?
> Normalmente si dice "la bolsilla", sì? ma mi domando se a volte si può tradurrlo così : «la bolsa» mentre «La bolsa» significa «il sacco».
> 
> Grazie in anticipo,
> Arriverderci.



So che 'tasca' è 'bolsillo' (al maschile) e che 'bolsa' è la borsa (anche l'istituzione finanziaria). Ho anche sentito usare "bolso" nel senso di 'borsa piccola'.. ma 'bolsilla' non l'ho mai sentito (ma aspettiamo i madrelingua)


----------



## olives

Mi dispiace, voglio dire «el bolsillo».


----------



## olives

Per ricapitolare:

- la tasca = el bolsillo
- la borsa = la bolsa
- el sacco = la bolsa
- la borsetta = el bolso 

è corretto?


----------



## irene.acler

Olives, yo creo que lo que has escrito es correcto.


----------



## Neuromante

El saco existe en español.
En España es mayor que una bolsa y  se usa para papas (Que nadie intente corregirme esta palabra), cemento y cosas al peso en general en gran cantidad, suelen ser o de arpillera (Iuta) o de varias capas de papel.
En otros paises es tambien una prenda de vestir.

No sé si corresponde al Sacco italiano.

Tambíén está: 
La riñonera  il marsupio (Creo: Es la bolsa que se lleva a la cintura, sobre todo los hombres)


----------



## mauro63

Neuromante said:


> El saco existe en español.
> En España es mayor que una bolsa y se usa para papas (Que nadie intente corregirme esta palabra), cemento y cosas al peso en general en gran cantidad, suelen ser o de arpillera (Iuta) o de varias capas de papel.
> En otros paises es tambien una prenda de vestir.
> 
> No sé si corresponde al Sacco italiano.
> 
> Tambíén está:
> La riñonera il marsupio (Creo: Es la bolsa que se lleva a la cintura, sobre todo los hombres)


 In Argentina saco vuole anche dire " giacca" .Credo che in Spagna dicano "cazadora" .


----------



## traduttrice

sì, ma comunque ritorniamo al nocciolo della questione... confermo BOLSILLO per TASCA e tutto l'elenco dell'utente "olives"


----------



## Neuromante

E alllora; Saco como se dice in italiano?


----------



## traduttrice

saco = sacco (di patate, per es.), sarebbe una specie di "bolsa grande", come quella usata da babbo natale.


----------



## irene.acler

Sí, traduttrice, tienes razón. Pero se usa la palabra "sacco" también para referirse a un tipo específico de bolso (mirad aquí).


----------



## claudine2006

Neuromante said:


> El saco existe en español.
> En España es mayor que una bolsa y se usa para papas (Que nadie intente corregirme esta palabra), cemento y cosas al peso en general en gran cantidad, suelen ser o de arpillera (Iuta) o de varias capas de papel.
> En otros paises es también una prenda de vestir.
> 
> No sé si corresponde al Sacco italiano.
> 
> Tambíén está:
> La riñonera il marsupio (Creo: Es la bolsa que se lleva a la cintura, sobre todo los hombres)


Gracias a Dios casi nadie hoy en día usa la riñonera  
Y no te corrijo papas pero te diré que es una palabra que no me gusta nada.


----------



## claudine2006

traduttrice said:


> Saco = sacco (di patate, per es.), sarebbe una specie di "bolsa grande", come quella usata da Babbo Natale.


----------



## irene.acler

claudine2006 said:


> Gracias a Dios casi nadie hoy en día usa la riñonera



No estoy de acuerdo. No es verdad que hoy en día casi nadie usa la riñonera.


----------



## claudine2006

irene.acler said:


> No estoy de acuerdo. No es verdad que hoy en día casi nadie usa la riñonera.


Ciao, Irene. Rischiamo di andare fuori tema: comunque il boom del marsupio è ormai un ricordo e dico per fortuna perché lo trovo un accessorio molto utile ma piuttosto brutto.


----------



## Hatilaus

En ciertos casos la palabra  "bolsa" tiene la connotación de  "bolsa para guardar el dinero" que antaño se llevaba en el cinto. 
Muy usada en refranes y expresiones antiguas "¡La bolsa o la vida!".


----------



## irene.acler

claudine2006 said:


> Ciao, Irene. Rischiamo di andare fuori tema: comunque il boom del marsupio è ormai un ricordo e dico per fortuna perché lo trovo un accessorio molto utile ma piuttosto brutto.



Ho un parere diverso dal tuo. A me non sembra che sia un solo ricordo; infatti dove vivo io è ancora usato ampiamente. Comunque esatto, meglio fermarsi qui perché siamo fuori tema


----------



## claudine2006

Hatilaus said:


> En ciertos casos la palabra "bolsa" tiene la connotación de "bolsa para guardar el dinero" que antaño se llevaba en el cinto.
> Muy usada en refranes y expresiones antiguas "¡La bolsa o la vida!".


Exacto, en italiano se usa algo muy similar: O la borsa o la vita!


----------



## femmejolie

claudine2006 said:


> Ciao, Irene. Rischiamo di andare fuori tema: comunque il boom del marsupio *è ormai un ricordo* e dico per fortuna perché lo trovo un accessorio molto utile ma piuttosto *brutto*.


 
Concordo. Il marsupio o "riñonera" in Spagna non si usa più.


----------



## Gianma

Pure dalle mie parti, ragazze, la riñonera è ancora abbastanza usata purtroppo (bleah!).


----------

